# (Kauf-)Beratung Feederrolle



## RonTom (19. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir dieses Jahr 2 neue Feederrollen zulegen und habe da ein paar Modelle ins Auge gefasst.
Budget pro Rolle maximal 80€.

Gefischt wird im Kanal, im Fluss (Havel) und an einem Stillgewässer, wo ich ziemlich weit raus werfen möchte (50 Meter und mehr) und wo ich auch die meiste Zeit angeln werde.

Die Rollen kommen an 2 Daiwa Aqualite Pellet Feeder in 3,90m und max 120g WG und es werden max 80g Körbe + Futter geworfen. Als Schnur kommt Mono zum Einsatz.

Das Gewicht der Rollen ist nebensächlich. Ein Freilauf kann dabei sein muss aber nicht und ich habe die 5000er Größe ins Auge gefasst. Schnureinzug sollte 80cm+ sein. Eine mitgelieferte Ersatzspule ist nett aber kein Kaufkriterium.

Bisher nutze ich 2 DAM Quick Camaro 630 FS. Die sind zwar für den Preis absolut ok aber die sind mir zu klein.

Für folgende Modelle hätte ich gerne ein paar aktuelle Infos / Erfahrungsberichte:

MS Range Pro Feeder II 5000
MS Range Prime Feeder 5000x
_Browning Black Viper Long Ranger 855_
Cresta Advantor 5000
Cresta Solith 5000 Sx
Cresta EXT 6000
Nash BP6 QD
Fox Matrix Aquos Ultra 4000

Wer hat mit diesen Rollen Erfahrung und könnte mir dazu ein paar Infos geben? Gibt es evtl andere Vorschläge?

Vielen Dank schonmal im  Voraus.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2019)

Von den genannten ist die Nash deutlich die kleinste Rolle. Ich benütze sie als Universalrolle auf alle größeren Friedfische. Ich kann die Rolle an sich nur wärmstens empfehlen!


----------



## RonTom (19. Februar 2019)

Erstmal danke für die Info. Die Nash gibt es ja noch in Größe 6. 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Cresta-Modellen? Die finde ich sehr interessant.


----------



## Semmelmehl (19. Februar 2019)

Es gibt die DAM Quick Camaro FS auch als 640 und 650 ... also als 4000er und 5000er.

Grüße


----------



## Tikey0815 (19. Februar 2019)

Hab heute die  Balzer Alegra Feeder 6600 bekommen, die macht nen richtig guten ersten Eindruck ! Vielleicht ein Tipp für Dich


----------



## RonTom (20. Februar 2019)

Semmelmehl schrieb:


> Es gibt die DAM Quick Camaro FS auch als 640 und 650 ... also als 4000er und 5000er.
> 
> Grüße



Ja das ist richtig aber es sind halt Kleinigkeiten, die mich an der Rolle stören. Zum Beispiel der Schnurclip ist nicht fürs Feedern geschaffen und ist von der Qualität her recht schlecht (schief) verarbeitet was ja auch logisch ist bei eine Rolle für ~30€ Der ist nur dazu da, um die Schnur für den Transport einzuclippen. Ich habe da einfach kein Vertrauen. Die Frontbremse ist für eine 30€ Rolle ok aber je fester man zu dreht desto ruckartiger wird sie. Wie gesagt für 30€ absolut ok aber ich denke auch das sie auf Dauer den Belastungen nicht stand hält. Für den gelegentlichen Ansitz auf Zander ist sie aber völlig ausreichend.



Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hab heute die  Balzer Alegra Feeder 6600 bekommen, die macht nen richtig guten ersten Eindruck ! Vielleicht ein Tipp für Dich



Danke für den Hinweis. Den Release Clip finde ich recht interessant aber ich bin kein Fan von Balzer.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Februar 2019)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hab heute die  Balzer Alegra Feeder 6600 bekommen, die macht nen richtig guten ersten Eindruck ! Vielleicht ein Tipp für Dich


Hömma, balzer hatte früher ne feederrolle mit einer flachen spule für Geflecht und einer für Mono, haben die das bei der Alegra fortgesetzt? Bin auch kein ausgewiesener balzer Fan aber wie Binmelrudi sinngemäß gesagt hat: in dem Preissegment ist eh alles der gleiche scheiss


----------



## Tikey0815 (20. Februar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hömma, balzer hatte früher ne feederrolle mit einer flachen spule für Geflecht und einer für Mono, haben die das bei der Alegra fortgesetzt? Bin auch kein ausgewiesener balzer Fan aber wie Binmelrudi sinngemäß gesagt hat: in dem Preissegment ist eh alles der gleiche scheiss


Nee, bei dieser Rolle gibt es leider keine weitere E-Rolle dabei. Gut ist, dass speziell für geflochtene Schnüre eine art Fixierung dabei ist, soll das rutschen der Geflochtenen auf der Rolle verhindern. Im Prinzip tierisch einfach, die haben einfach ein Loch in die Rolle gebohrt und sowas wie einen Boiliestopper dabeigelegt. Die Schnur wird durch das Loch geführt und mit dem Stopper verknotet, dann kannste die Schnur ohne verrutschen aufwickeln, also keine Raketentechnologie.


----------



## Andal (20. Februar 2019)

Es ist eh ein wenig abhängig, zu welcher Art des Feederns man tendiert. Die Engländer traditionell etwas feiner, gediegener mit eher unspektakulären Rollen. die genau so gut an jeder anderen Rute hängen können. Und die Europäer mit optisch sehr wuchtigen Rollen, passend zu den optisch und meistens auch technisch sehr wuchtigen Feederruten...

Mach es von deinen Gewässern abhängig und lass es nicht zu derbe aussehen.


----------



## Racklinger (20. Februar 2019)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hab heute die  Balzer Alegra Feeder 6600 bekommen, die macht nen richtig guten ersten Eindruck ! Vielleicht ein Tipp für Dich


Hab mir letztes Jahr die Balzer Alegra MLF, praktisch die kleine Schwester von der 6600 zugelegt. Hat zwar nicht diesen speziellen Release Clip, aber ansonsten super verarbeitet. Passt auch farblich sehr gut zu meiner Daiwa ninja X120


----------



## RonTom (20. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Es ist eh ein wenig abhängig, zu welcher Art des Feederns man tendiert. Die Engländer traditionell etwas feiner, gediegener mit eher unspektakulären Rollen. die genau so gut an jeder anderen Rute hängen können. Und die Europäer mit optisch sehr wuchtigen Rollen, passend zu den optisch und meistens auch technisch sehr wuchtigen Feederruten...
> 
> Mach es von deinen Gewässern abhängig und lass es nicht zu derbe aussehen.



Also ich bin kein Perfektionist und auch kein Tacklefreak und habe für jedes Gewässer, Wetter, Strömung usw. die passenden Rollen und Ruten. Ich will alles so einfach wie möglich halten was Montage, Futter und Tackle angeht. Meistens fische ich die Durchlaufmontage ab und an mal die Schlaufenmontage mit Körben von 20 - 80g, je nach Strömung und Gewässer. Am Kanal brauche ich keine Wurfweite aber schwerere Körbe wegen der Strömung, an dem See muss ich weit raus weil dort die Fische stehen. Bei 30m hatte ich da kaum Erfolg und in der Havel ist es fast egal. Da komme ich eigentlich gut klar.
Zu wuchtig soll es nicht sein. Ich möchte mir keine BigPit -Rolle dranhängen. Ich denke mit der 5000er Größe bin ich gut bedient und ich kann damit alles abdecken.

Was gibt es noch für Empfehlungen?


----------



## Andal (20. Februar 2019)

Ich habe mir unlängst, für den Rhein, eine (Fox) Matrix Aquos Ultra 4000 zugelegt. Ich finde die Rolle sehr passend und finde an ihr keine Nachteile.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass du die Ruten schon hast? Gehe in einen Angelladen und wähle die Rolle, die DU dafür passend erachtest. DU wirst damit fischen. Die bisher zitierten Rollen sind alle nicht schlecht.


----------



## RonTom (20. Februar 2019)

Die Aquos hatte ich heute auch schon auf dem Schirm beim durchforsten im Netz nach Infos. Gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Ich packe sie mal auf meine Liste.
Wie arbeitet die Bremse und ist der Schnurclip sehr fummelig? 

Die Ruten habe ich schon. Klar ist der Angelladen immer die bessere Option und das mache ich auch immer, wenn es um teureres Tackle geht bzw. bei Spinnruten/Rollen. Ich dachte aber ich frage erstmal hier.


----------



## Andal (20. Februar 2019)

Die Bremse arbeitet sehr fein und spricht ohne Ruck an. Auch der Weg des Einstellknopfes ist recht kurz. Irgendwo zwischen QD und normaler Stationärrolle.
Der Clip ist gradfrei, aus Metall und fasst sehr schnell die Schnur.
Alles in allem sehr praxisfreundlich gestaltet. Von dem vielen "Blau" bleibt nach dem Bespulen nicht mehr viel übrig.


----------



## alexpp (20. Februar 2019)

Ich kann Dir ein weinig was zu der Browning Black Viper Long Ranger 855 erzählen.
Für deine Angelei ist die Rolle fast schon überdimensioniert. Ich verwende sie am Rhein für eher große 120g Futterkörbe, inkl. Futter sind es vermutlich um die 200g, hier macht sie richtig Spaß. Toller, großer Knauf. Für mich fast schon zu flache Spule, bei mir kommen ca. 90m Mono 0,3mm Stroft LS drauf. Sie hat aber auch paar Nachteile. Beim Einkurbeln muss die Schnur immer etwas gespannt sein, sonst landet sie sofort unter der Spule. Allerdings keine weitere Schnur probiert. 2 von 3 Rollen haben im "Leerlauf" lautes Getriebe. Bei der dritten ist es im Anfangsstadium, vielleicht bleibt sie aber besser als die anderen. Ich hatte alle 3 neu gefettet, innen viel Licht und ein wenig Schatten. Sind ab Werk ausreichend gefettet. Ich kann mit den Nachteilen leben.


----------



## RonTom (21. Februar 2019)

Vielen dank für die Infos @alexpp . Genau solche Infos brauche ich. Ich streiche Sie dann erstmal von meiner Liste.


----------



## Riesenangler (26. Februar 2019)

@Ron Tom. Fahre doch am Wochende zu Moritz in Nauen, erkläre denen dein Ansinnen und dann werden die dir dort helfen können. Ich selber fische seit Jahren die 6000er Shimano Baitrunner DL und ST, ebenfalls in 6000er Größe.  Franky in der Upstallstraße kann dir bestimmt auch da helfen. 
Achja. Ich bin mit den Rollen sehr zufrieden. Ich habe 5 davon, an jeder Feederrute eine.


----------



## RonTom (26. Februar 2019)

Danke für die Tips. Zu Moritz fahre ich nächste Woche nach meinem Geburtstag. Ich habe da einiges auf dem Zettel.


----------



## RonTom (6. März 2019)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> @Ron Tom. Fahre doch am Wochende zu Moritz in Nauen, erkläre denen dein Ansinnen und dann werden die dir dort helfen können. Ich selber fische seit Jahren die 6000er Shimano Baitrunner DL und ST, ebenfalls in 6000er Größe.  Franky in der Upstallstraße kann dir bestimmt auch da helfen.
> Achja. Ich bin mit den Rollen sehr zufrieden. Ich habe 5 davon, an jeder Feederrute eine.



So war heute bei Moritz. Ich habe mir die MS Range Multifeeder H geholt. Als Rolle wollte ich die MS Range Prime Runner 5000 mitnehmen. Davon wurde mir abgeraten... Zu klein und für das was ich vorhabe nicht das richtige. Er hat mir dann die Shimano Baitrunner 8000 XT RB  empfohlen und mir beide Spulen mit geflochtener Schnur bespult. Gratis... Wirklich schöne und robuste Rolle. Dagegen ist die MS Range Prime Runner Spielzeug. Klar kostet die Shimano doppelt soviel aber die hat ne vollwertige Alu-Ersatzspule und die Schnur gab's oben drauf und es war keine 0815 Schnur. Ich bin happy. Die Rute ist top. Dazu gab's noch ne Shimano Aernos Match in 3,90 und 20g WG und für meine Barschrute ne 2000er Fuego LT.


----------



## Riesenangler (7. März 2019)

Da haste ja rischtisch zugeschlagen.


----------



## RonTom (7. März 2019)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Da haste ja rischtisch zugeschlagen.


Alljährlicher Geburtstagseinkauf. Ich hab auch Kuchen dagelassen.


----------

